# Mortgage for Visa Purposes



## gbroon79 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi guys,

My g/f is currently in the process of buying land from her mum.

She will be starting a job soon, however, I am trying to obtain a tourist visa for her to come back to the UK for a few weeks.

Does it matter for visa purposes that her mortgage will be on a land basis and not a traditional house or apartment?

Thanks for any advice given.

G


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

gbroon79 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My g/f is currently in the process of buying land from her mum.
> 
> ...


Highly unusual that a son/daughter buys land from their parents here as it's a custom to allow them to live on the land until it's inherited by the son/daughter.

The exception is if a foreigner is involved in a relationship with the daughter then they will gladly take the foreigners money. 

Are you providing the cash to buy the land and is it titled?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> Highly unusual that a son/daughter buys land from their parents here as it's a custom to allow them to live on the land until it's inherited by the son/daughter.
> 
> The exception is if a foreigner is involved in a relationship with the daughter then they will gladly take the foreigners money.
> 
> Are you providing the cash to buy the land and is it titled?


Well said Joe, as soon as I read your reply the penny dropped, Doh. Why buy when you will inherit.
How can the OP's girlfriend secure a mortgage if just starting a job? Maybe financial security is different in PH.
Can we ask "gbroon79" if you have visited your GF in PH? If not perhaps it would be easier for you to come here and taste the dirt so to speak. Not trying to be cynical but I reread your original post "Tourist visa to the UK 15/02/18".
That post and the contributions made by members there are relevant to this post including my own "owns property, holds secure employment.
If your GF buys land from her family, depending on whether free title, tax declared property or simply squatters rights could take years to secure into her name.

Good luck but be careful.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Well said Joe, as soon as I read your reply the penny dropped, Doh. Why buy when you will inherit.
> How can the OP's girlfriend secure a mortgage if just starting a job? Maybe financial security is different in PH.
> Can we ask "gbroon79" if you have visited your GF in PH? If not perhaps it would be easier for you to come here and taste the dirt so to speak. Not trying to be cynical but I reread your original post "Tourist visa to the UK 15/02/18".
> That post and the contributions made by members there are relevant to this post including my own "owns property, holds secure employment.
> ...


He wrote she will "soon" be starting a Job. So she has no Job. (He's paying for land that will be hers anyway). :shocked: 

Once she does start her job she likely have to quit if she gets her Visa. 

She will likely have zero chance of getting a Visa to visit him. They will want proof she has deep roots here to where she is likely to return like a business, property, job, large bank accounts, etc. etc.

It appears that he thinks if she owns a lot (land), that will justify her being able to get a Visa as roots here meaning she will return because she has land but he is asking if land ownership alone will get her a Visa versus a house or apartments on the land.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> He wrote she will "soon" be starting a Job. So she has no Job. (He's paying for land that will be hers anyway). :shocked:
> 
> Once she does start her job she likely have to quit if she gets her Visa.
> 
> She will likely have zero chance of getting a Visa to visit him. They will want proof she has deep roots here to where she is likely to return like a business, property, job, large bank accounts, etc. etc.


Yep, agree Joe. And as I said it could take years to secure some semblance of title in her name. I think the OP needs to get his hands dirty so to speak, get here, taste the flavours, boots on the ground etc. Unfortunately there is no indication that the OP has been to this fine country but maybe he can elaborate?

I did what the OP wants to do in Oz about 7 years ago. Yes there was paperwork from my end and also in PH but the applicant (a nurse) held a steady job for 5 years, family ties, money in the bank and an official letter from the employer (government) guaranteeing employment upon return as well as paper work involving paid leave for 4 weeks etc. It can be done but you need to tick all the boxes.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

'Deavening silence' from the OP at this stage. Another lamb to the slaughter as I see it!!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tourist Visa*



gbroon79 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My g/f is currently in the process of buying land from her mum.
> 
> ...


Hi Gbroon, I was able to get my mother in-law a tourist Visa to a US Terratory Guam twice because she had a house and lot, but no title so actually she was a squatter, it's easier to get a parent a Visa but unsure about the girlfriend example I couldn't get my legally adopted children out even on a tourist Visa but this was in 1997.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A wife is a struggle at best. Girlfriend is not going to be easy, may be lucky but the odds are very long.


----------



## gbroon79 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi Joe,

Sorry, was away with work commitments.

No I never get involved with her or family's financial commitments.

My g/f is very much independent from me and also her family.

She wants to pay her mum for the land that she is selling on the open market.

Cheers

G


----------

